# Oct. 1 - Fall Color Tour on Shiawassee River



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Flyer
http://www.headwaterstrailsinc.org/Fenton%20Be%20Closer%20Shiawassee%208.5x11PRESS.pdf

Celebrate the Shiawassee River in Fall
Bush Park, October 1, 2011 2 pm - 6 pm
Food  Family Activities  Launch Dedications  
Kayak Demos  Geo-caching and More!

Come any time or paddle to the celebration
from Hollys Waterworks Park with Headwaters Trails 
7th annual Fall Color Tour starting at 1 pm
from Waterworks Park in Holly,MI

Sponsored by SLPR, Headwaters Trails, Fenton Rotary, 
Keepers of the Shiawassee

FentonBeCloser.com 
SLPR.net
headwaterstrailsinc.org


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Perhaps this will help encourage people to come out with
friends, family, neighbors and coworkers; rent a boat;
and enjoy a beautiful day of paddling.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE2-0JQUjhk"]Fall Shiawassee River Paddle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Celebrate the Shiawassee *2:00pm  6:00pm* in Fenton,MI at *Bush Park *​ 
Try out a variety of kayaks from Summit Sports in Brighton​ Free refreshments​ 

hot dogs provided by Fenton Rotary
bottled water from Douglas Water Conditioning
additional refreshments from VGs 
 Musical entertainment​ Kids activities​ 

scavenger hunt
games 
fishing instruction by Izaak Walton League volunteers
casting target practice 
 Dedication of Keepers of the Shiawassee and Rotary launches 4:00pm​ *Demos and instruction*​ *·* basic kayak skills 2:15pm, 3:15pm, 4:15pm & 5:15pm​ 
*·* geocaching 2:45pm, 3:45pm, & 4:45pm​ *·* See how to load a kayak on a vehicle.​ ​ *Headwaters Trails 7th annual Canoeing in Color*​ *October 1-- launch time between 1:00pm -- 2:00pm*​ *Waterworks Park, Broad St. Holly*​ It is seven miles from *Waterworks Park in Holly to Strom Park in Fenton.*

****_____*Bush** Park** is less than a mile "after the dam*" _*from** Strom Park*_ _____******

*If you have your own kayak or canoe:*


arrive at Waterworks Park in Holly between noon and 1:00 
drop off your boat and gear and purchase shuttle ticket @ $5 per vehicle
drive to *Bush Park in Fenton* entering from Lincoln St .(between the car wash and gas station on Silver Lake Rd. )
park your car and take the shuttle back to Holly
enjoy your paddle down the Shiawassee, portaging the dam in Fenton 
you will have help getting out above and reentering below the dam
 
 

arrive at Bush Park where there will be free refreshments, music, etc. 
if you do not want to portage the dam you may park your car at the city lot by the dam and catch the shuttle back
 
*If you are renting a canoe or kayak* from Heavner please call 
*248-685-2379* to reserve your boat before October 1.


arrive at Waterworks Park in Holly between noon and 1:00 
pay for your boat through Heavner and they will set it aside
drive to Strom Park in Fenton 
park your car and take the shuttle back to Holly, shuttle fee included in rental
if there are no spaces left at Strom Park you can park in the lot near the dam and catch the shuttle
 
enjoy your paddle down the Shiawassee, getting out at Strom Park and returning your boat to Heaveners
 

drive to Bush Park where there will be free refreshments, music, etc


----------

